# What do Implantation Cramps feel like???



## krystinab

so...this is my first month not temping or taking OPKs. My cycle is usually 29 to 31 days and is supposed to start on 6/30. Thinking that I am between 8 & 10 DPO but I am having horrible cramps...its wayyy to early for AF. Do implantation cramps feel like AF?


----------



## MindUtopia

I think it's very individual, but I'd have to say that mine felt nothing like AF cramps. For me, AF cramps and ovulation cramps are very similar - I felt bloated, and crampy, and sore all over my pelvic area and lower back, and at ovulation, specifically felt pains on one side or the other (depending on the ovary releasing the egg) just inside of my hip bone. For me, implantation was more little crampy twinges just above the public bone in the front. It wasn't all over my lower abdomen like with ovulation or AF, it was literally just in a 1-2" square area by my pubic bone and most of it was in one exact spot. I'm assuming that's where the bean actually implanted, but I could literally put my finger on it, it was that precise. It wasn't severe, but it was noticeable and it just felt weird.


----------



## krystinab

thanks MindUtopia! Who knows whats going on...this morning I had cramping on my left side only. That went away after about 30 mins, then I started cramping low down in my belly, similar to how I feel on AF just not as severe...I guess will just wait and see.

I see you recenlty found out you were preggo!!! AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## LadiiGinger

krystinab said:


> thanks MindUtopia! Who knows whats going on...this morning I had cramping on my left side only. That went away after about 30 mins, then I started cramping low down in my belly, similar to how I feel on AF just not as severe...I guess will just wait and see.
> 
> I see you recenlty found out you were preggo!!! AWESOME! Congrats!


This is the same thing I felt this morning! It felt like when I was ovulating but this was on the left side and I believe I ovulated from my right side on last Wednesday. I hope these are good signs... trying not to get so excited though...


----------



## krystinab

Ladii, I feel you! Good luck! FX this is your month.


----------



## LittleSpy

With my daughter, my implantation and early pregnancy cramps felt EXACTLY like moderately strong AF cramps. Also included in the package for me was bloating, a backache, and serious irritability. Just like :witch:. HTH


----------



## krystinab

LittleSpy said:


> With my daughter, my implantation and early pregnancy cramps felt EXACTLY like moderately strong AF cramps. Also included in the package for me was bloating, a backache, and serious irritability. Just like :witch:. HTH

do you remember how many days befor AF they stared? Im really hoping its implantaion but who knows...


----------



## LittleSpy

krystinab said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> With my daughter, my implantation and early pregnancy cramps felt EXACTLY like moderately strong AF cramps. Also included in the package for me was bloating, a backache, and serious irritability. Just like :witch:. HTH
> 
> do you remember how many days befor AF they stared? Im really hoping its implantaion but who knows...Click to expand...

I was expecting AF at 11-12dpo on Wednesday or Thursday. The cramps/backache/crankiness started at 8dpo on Sunday. I tested at 8dpo and 9dpo and got bfns. I managed to refrain from testing at 10dpo and got a (super faint) bfp 11dpo.


----------



## krystinab

LittleSpy said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> With my daughter, my implantation and early pregnancy cramps felt EXACTLY like moderately strong AF cramps. Also included in the package for me was bloating, a backache, and serious irritability. Just like :witch:. HTH
> 
> do you remember how many days befor AF they stared? Im really hoping its implantaion but who knows...Click to expand...
> 
> I was expecting AF at 11-12dpo on Wednesday or Thursday. The cramps/backache/crankiness started at 8dpo on Sunday. I tested at 8dpo and 9dpo and got bfns. I managed to refrain from testing at 10dpo and got a (super faint) bfp 11dpo.Click to expand...

last question...promise...were the cramp continious up until where AF is due?


----------



## wantbb2

Hi there im having the same af like cramps for a few days now actually been to loo expecting af but nothing, even tho its not due for another 10 days!! also had very tender boobs for couple of days.. fx to all ttc! xx


----------



## LittleSpy

krystinab said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> With my daughter, my implantation and early pregnancy cramps felt EXACTLY like moderately strong AF cramps. Also included in the package for me was bloating, a backache, and serious irritability. Just like :witch:. HTH
> 
> do you remember how many days befor AF they stared? Im really hoping its implantaion but who knows...Click to expand...
> 
> I was expecting AF at 11-12dpo on Wednesday or Thursday. The cramps/backache/crankiness started at 8dpo on Sunday. I tested at 8dpo and 9dpo and got bfns. I managed to refrain from testing at 10dpo and got a (super faint) bfp 11dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> last question...promise...were the cramp continious up until where AF is due?Click to expand...

I don't recall for sure but I think so. I had AF like cramps and occasional stabbing/piercing abdominal pain for pretty much the entire first trimester.


----------



## krystinab

wantbb2 said:


> Hi there im having the same af like cramps for a few days now actually been to loo expecting af but nothing, even tho its not due for another 10 days!! also had very tender boobs for couple of days.. fx to all ttc! xx

when did you O? could it be residual O cramping? I usual cramp a few days before and after O. Is it one one side or your lower pelvic area?


----------



## wantbb2

Cramps were on the left side then next day low down in the pelvic area, just feels like normal af cramps i dont know exactly when i ovulated round about 20th i think which would make me 5dpo maybe i was late o? what do you think?


----------



## krystinab

I take it you don't use opks....it's very possible that you o'd a little later than you thought. Did you bd during your fertile window?? Fx you caught that eggy!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hear they feel like AF cramps, twinges, achey feeling.. Im pretty sure I had mine the other day Yikes!!


----------



## MindUtopia

krystinab said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> With my daughter, my implantation and early pregnancy cramps felt EXACTLY like moderately strong AF cramps. Also included in the package for me was bloating, a backache, and serious irritability. Just like :witch:. HTH
> 
> do you remember how many days befor AF they stared? Im really hoping its implantaion but who knows...Click to expand...

Mine started at 5 dpo and were really noticeable until about 7 dpo and then less so but with more pressure and just a weird feeling down there until maybe 9 or 10 dpo. I don't think they went up to AF time, but I got a BFP at 10 dpo, so all symptom spotting went out the window completely then, I think.


----------



## melissasbump

Ooh Littlespy fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## krystinab

I really hope we get our BFPs this cycle and that this cramping is a sign of good things to come :) My cramps pretty much have stopped since yesterday, I had a mc in 2010 and I remember having cramps a week or so before I tested. I really wasnt TTC then so I didnt pay much attention to detail....plan on testing on 7/4 AF is due on 6/30...praying for a miracle.


----------



## jaydsmom71611

im feeling the same thing. it feels like my uterin walls are sheding or stretching( sorry for tmi) im 4dpo and i dont know if its afor implantation. af doesnt start for another 11days so im unsure.


----------



## onemorebabe

So what happened all you june ladies.. Im feeling the exact way right now and wanna know who got BFP's??


----------



## krystinab

no BFP for me...booooo...instead I got a 40 day cycle.


----------

